# Little Dottie



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I LOVE MY CAT !!!! AND LAYING IN THE GARDEN ROOM IN THE SUN









I love my chew


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwww she is such a cutie , been a while since i have seen pics of her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know you forget then suddenly Oh must take some pics,just need her to put some weight on she's very thin.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a teensy girl! So darling!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, beautiful, tiny little Dottie.. She is growing into a lovely little girl..


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

:hello1: YAY!!!! Pictures of Dottie!!! She's adorable and so tiny!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

she is beautiful, what a pretty coat on her !!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody,yes she is so sweet and cheeky


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Dottie and I LOVE your rug!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

HA HA Pam it's only a cheap one for the garden room that the dogs and cat think is their room.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

id run away with her michele


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so sweet!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> id run away with her michele


I would steal Mindy :hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

awwww! what a little princess little dottie is! she is adorable! i love seeing pictures of her. thank for sharing!  can't wait to see more!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> awwww! what a little princess little dottie is! she is adorable! i love seeing pictures of her. thank for sharing!  can't wait to see more!


OH THANKS :color::color:eacewink:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So pretty! :love5:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is a doll. Lover her with her chew.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I simply love her! She is such a doll! Love the pics as well. On the first one your cat is about twice as large as her . It seems like she has a little heart shaped patch on her side. Adorable!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh she is so beautiful! i want to kidnap her! ;-)


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Dottie is such an adorable name and she is very gorgeous!


----------

